# Plant Id.



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey guys, I got some java moss from a friend it came tangled with this algae kinda thing. It's not like cladophora and tank was in too pristine condition to have any algae. So I'm thinking it's either Riccia or something of that sort. What you guys think?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like Riccia indeed.


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

some filamentous algae are also visible: thin green threads. Not a problem if there are few - any in any case you are extremely unlikely to not introduce spores as they are everywhere. Prevention means mainly having enough fast-growing plants that take up exess nutrients. Otherwise they function in the aquarium in the same way as other plants. Just many people don't like how they look.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Some different Riccia types (R. fluitans forms or also other closely related species?) circulate in the hobby, yours could be one of those with long ascending branches, better suited for submerged cushions. Others develop rather flat floating pads or loose masses.
http://www.tropica.com/en/plants/plant-articles/forskellige-riccia-fluitans.aspx 
Once I grew some emersed in a small plastic box with wet loamy soil, they showed clear differences (I don't find my photo again).


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think that is an overwintering form. It can go back and forth between that and the lighter green.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Yes, the change between dark green "sinking form" (without air-filled chambers) = winter form and light green "swimming form" can be observed, but in this case I mean aquarium Riccias showing stable differences when grown emersed (then light green with air chambers) side by side. 
One of these types is apparently Tropica's "Japanese variety" (Pedersen's article) that tends to sink (light as well as dark green), grown emersed it develops much longer thallus branches than "typical" R. fluitans that I've collected in Germany. 
I'll try to find my pics...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Where is that Tropica article? I tried to find it on their web site but couldn't.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

The link in my 1st posting. I believe there was once a longer version in the web, maybe it was also printed in a journal


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks Cavan. I didn't knew there were two submerged forms. I think it's overwintering form. Since it's light and floating. I found it in a friend's bowl entangled with java moss. The bowl was unheated and the temp here hardly ever drops below 15C. You think it'll do okay in a tropical tank of 27C? Or does it need some time for readjusting and changing forms?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Overwintering form: dark green, transparent, rather sinking. Your Riccia is in the floating stage.
That's such a weed, I mean 27 °C is no problem.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

@ Tanan: maybe it got a bit confusing, I try to clarify:

- Cavan means: the same Riccia is able to morph between a dark green, rather sinking form (overwintering form) and a light green, rather floating form.

- I mean: furthermore, IMO there are several Riccia types in the hobby, showing differences when they are grown under the same conditions, side-by-side. Each of these types can make the mentioned change between dark ("overwintering") and light green form.
I've noticed that the "Japanese variety" develops longer, more upright growing branches than "typical" Riccia fluitans (from Europe) when they grow under the same conditions, and that the Japanese one has more tendency to sink than the European one, also when it's in the light green "floating" form.
I only guess that your Riccia is a type like the "Japanese variety" because of its rather long, slim branches. But it's too early, let's see how it develops.


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh thank you mire for the clarification.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I recently found form of riccia that is very fine growing in one of my aquariums. I thought at first it might be U. gibba but I don't think it is.

here is a link I found this morning to a jpeg. 
http://scapeclub.org/forum/showthread.php?3842-Riccia-ID


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

That sounds like the "variety from Japan" one. I believe that the Riccia fluitans sold by Tropica as in-vitro plant is identical with that.
There's also a Riccia with similarly long, but broader branches (under same conditions). Photos not found again yet...


----------



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

I have a form of dwarf riccia from asia, I believe it is riccia huebeneriana, but I am not sure. It is the smallest variety I have ever come across so far though.


----------

